# Can you safely rescape a shrimp tank?



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

As long as the filter is established, you can do exactly as you have stated. Just put the shrimp, filter and water in an empty tank, rescape, then return everything to the original tank.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That's the safest way although I totally rescaped my 75g tank once that had loads of neos and didn't have any issue leaving them in.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I just tore down a tank threw all the substrate away put pool filter sand in half the old water all the decore used same filter 2 daya later with some tetra safe all ammonia gone and shrimp are back in did not lose 1. All are fine and colores up

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darthmilmo (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm still working on cycling a nano-tank to move my Scarlet Badis. I will wait until that tank is ready before redoing my shrimp tank. I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> I just tore down a tank threw all the substrate away put pool filter sand in half the old water all the decore used same filter 2 daya later with some tetra safe all ammonia gone and shrimp are back in did not lose 1. All are fine and colores up


It's a good idea to throw a bottle of Tetra Safe Start in the re-scaped tank.
You will lose a lot of the nitrifying bacteria when you switch out substrates, even if you keep the same, cycled filter. I've done it a couple times like Sbarbee describes, with success.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Do I recommend doing what I did, no but it can be done. Heck I even housed the shrimps in a half full 5 gal bucket no filter or air stone just tons of subwassertang


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

sbarbee54 said:


> I just tore down a tank threw all the substrate away put pool filter sand in half the old water all the decore used same filter 2 daya later with some tetra safe all ammonia gone and shrimp are back in did not lose 1. All are fine and colores up
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 
I don’t mean to steal the thread, but what about “Seachem Stability”. I know it is a bottle of live bacteria, but is it safe for shrimp?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes it should work to or the nutrifin one. I have used safe start before and no it works that you is issue why i us it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

I never bother to do anything to the shrimp. Just move plants, rocks, driftwood back and forth at least once a week. Never happy with what I have in mind so it's a constant changing of rescaping. Years of doing this no shrimps die from it.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

I've always moved things around in the tank carefully with all my shrimp still in

---
I give my fish coffee


----------

